# Pics from Melbourne Reptile Expo 2008



## mightymike (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey people!

Thought i would start to show some of my fav pics i took from the expo.

Im sure that everyone that went had a great time and we can share our pics with the people who were no as lucky to go!

Here are my fav pics

feel free to post you own!!


----------



## mightymike (Feb 23, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## Viridae (Feb 23, 2008)

Those GTPs look awesome in the perspex enclosures!


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Mike, most of us who couldn't make it are dying to hear about it and see lots of pics.


----------



## carinacat (Feb 23, 2008)

the first pic of that GIANT snake dont do it any justice! u should let people kno the facts about him if u can remember them. i did notice that he was 18 year old and how much was his weight?


----------



## Kurto (Feb 23, 2008)

thnx 4 the pics, can't wait to see more.....


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2008)

*he was a 17ft scrubby can't quite remeber the weight.  it was a big succes as far as i'm concerned! i just got home and we spent most of the day there. Some gorgeous chondros and crocs, albinos womas and bhp's jungles were everywhere (very popular atm) snakes were the main selling point although there were some lovely monitors there mangrove, lace, bells, sand and lots of gorgeous little ackies. also beardies gex sthrn angle headeds a few frogs and much more!! The demostrations were great fun to watch and everyone was so nice! there were lots of give aways and information galore very inspiring set ups.All of the vendors had a great variety of both reptiles and products. I snagged myslf a U.milli gorgeous pale boy  (and my 1st gex) even met up with a few aps crew! All in all it was an awesome day! I LOVED IT!!!! and can't wait for thenext one already ...they did a fabulous job! *


----------



## reptalica (Feb 23, 2008)

His name was Arthur and weighed 36 kgs and was 17 foot long...... Love to know its diet....:shock: You really had to see him up close and personal to appreciate his size and stature.


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2008)

*heres a few happy snaps i got *


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 23, 2008)

i got a black and gold jungle from there


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2008)

*And just a few more....i have to say the big saltwater croc was my fav!  sorry pics aren't the best was using my phone*


----------



## itbites (Feb 23, 2008)

*yes there were some stunning tully jungles there and v nice aspidites  i love my milii though i think gecko's are awesome now  *


----------



## reptalica (Feb 23, 2008)

Great pics thanks itbites. Gotta love the one of the woma....gorgeous markings.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2008)

i have a few pics to and i got to see the salty feed


----------



## JJS. (Feb 23, 2008)

"Those GTPs look awesome in the perspex enclosures!"
Those perspex enclosures looked so much better in real life. Whoever designed and constructed those should be very proud. Awesome worksmanship. So how many people from this site went?...


----------



## ben1200 (Feb 23, 2008)

fantastic pics keep them coming 
cheers 
ben


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 23, 2008)

Want to see of pics of reps that were bought and taken home. Especially your Gecko itbites.
Was there any Oedurra Coggeri there?


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 23, 2008)

i could get some pics of my new jungle if anyone wanted? he has already bitten me 3 times just to put him in his new enclosure:lol:


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 23, 2008)

Sure


----------



## Ducky (Feb 23, 2008)

Absolutely awesome day , took the wife and kids , we all had a ball.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 23, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> i could get some pics of my new jungle if anyone wanted? he has already bitten me 3 times just to put him in his new enclosure:lol:




 whoa......


----------



## herptrader (Feb 23, 2008)

ben1200 said:


> fantastic pics keep them coming
> cheers
> ben



I was kept pretty busy during the day but did get a few happy snaps. I wish I had got a few more. Here is a selection.


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 23, 2008)

haha, it only just makes me bleed, his only a tny bit bigger then 2ft.
sorry about the quality of these pics aswell...

also, my hot end is sitting at lik 31.8... is that a good temp?
hope you like


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 23, 2008)

actually its more like 32.8


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 23, 2008)

Long time since we last saw Afro make an appearance.

Simone.


----------



## shlanger (Feb 23, 2008)

I was there, bloody good show, full marks to Barney and co.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 23, 2008)

Heres some of my pics. Gotta love those perspex displays.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 23, 2008)

was worth the visit, shame i forgot to bring my camera in though. does anyone know how SR managed to get permission to bring the RSP into vic?


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah those perspex displays were awsome!!! i got a little jungle!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 23, 2008)

Didnt many good pics at all but this looks like the thread to show them anyway..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 23, 2008)

couple more


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 23, 2008)

Snake Ranch Woma, very...very nice!!!!


----------



## levis04 (Feb 23, 2008)

were there any geckos there for sale or display? any pics?


----------



## tweety2 (Feb 23, 2008)

i went, it was a great day, arthur is the best, when i spoke to the owners last time they said he eats 1 large rabbit every 3 months.
oh and i brought some dainty tree frogs lol

cheers
lisa


----------



## xycom (Feb 23, 2008)

great photos folks


Per


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 23, 2008)

Dahm I wish I had got to see this expo. Hopefully I can attend next year with a Pilbara display and get amongst it all.


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 23, 2008)

Do the snakes get upset by all the people gawking at them, and their change of home. Is that Aspen bedding in the cages?


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeh, I went with the missus and kids, and the atmosphere was fantastic. I meet up with people that I haven't seen in 15 yrs, people that I have met in the last 6 months and even met a few new friends on the day. There was tones of great looking animals and those perspex displays did present very well. 
As far as I understand it, it must of been a bit of a headache for those interstate dealers trying to sell animals on the day, because if you did purchase something they still had to take it home then send it to you. This means that they have to get an import permit to bring animals to the expo, then an export permit to take them back home, then another permit to send them back to the buyer if that buyer was say from Victoria. Surely there must be a easier way.
Last but certainly not least two thumbs up too everyone involved, it was a cracker!


----------



## Stevo (Feb 23, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Dahm I wish I had got to see this expo. Hopefully I can attend next year with a Pilbara display and get amongst it all.



We now expect you at the next expo dave


----------



## 77Loz (Feb 23, 2008)

Great pics everybody. Thanks for posting.

Were there any turtles at the expo?

Lauren.


----------



## mightymike (Feb 24, 2008)

77Loz said:


> Great pics everybody. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Were there any turtles at the expo?
> 
> Lauren.


 

umm...i dont think i saw a single turtle... shame... would have been nice


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

itbites said:


> *And just a few more....i have to say the big saltwater croc was my fav!  sorry pics aren't the best was using my phone*



Well you should have put your phone down and concentrated on your camera


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> i could get some pics of my new jungle if anyone wanted? he has already bitten me 3 times just to put him in his new enclosure:lol:



Only 3? You've gotta LOVE the quiet ones


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> haha, it only just makes me bleed, his only a tny bit bigger then 2ft.
> sorry about the quality of these pics aswell...
> 
> also, my hot end is sitting at lik 31.8... is that a good temp?
> hope you like



I wish MY hot end sat at that temp


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

johnbowemonie said:


> Long time since we last saw Afro make an appearance.
> 
> Simone.



Baby, I'm watching you


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> was worth the visit, shame i forgot to bring my camera in though. does anyone know how SR managed to get permission to bring the RSP into vic?



Yes, It's because he's a nice guy and went to a lot of trouble in both States. States of Drunk and Sober that is  Sorry John I just couldn't resist it


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

77Loz said:


> Great pics everybody. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Were there any turtles at the expo?
> 
> Lauren.



Hi Lauren, yes there were two exhibitors with turtles, I know there was at least one cos I nearly run them over with the scissor lift! Sorry Roy, I thought they were 4 & 20's


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Dahm I wish I had got to see this expo. Hopefully I can attend next year with a Pilbara display and get amongst it all.



Get in early mate, we are getting requests for tables already!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry if I've dominated this thread  Remember the old days?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 24, 2008)

Does the expo, permit the display or sale of elapids ? 

Cheers Dave


----------



## hornet (Feb 24, 2008)

africancichlidau said:


> Sorry if I've dominated this thread  Remember the old days?



lol so thats how you have the highest post count on aps


----------



## koubee (Feb 24, 2008)

I went too, with a few other from here.............carpool, what a FUN drive in.....lol
It was an awesome expo, i had a great time and came home with a beautiful hatchy coastal.
I will post pics of her later.
Gotta love the albino darwin, it was amazing.


----------



## froglet (Feb 24, 2008)

It was a very good day (but very tiring) took a few hours to set up on friday.
Only had two of us at the stall but manged to have a good look at eveything. some amazing displays.
& 
i managed to get some of the geckos i have been looking to get for the last few months.

The big carpet that i had on display seemed to draw a little crowd eash time i had him out & he was being very well behaved.:lol:


----------



## pythonboy123 (Feb 24, 2008)

They r great pics, WISH I WAS THERE!


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 24, 2008)

haha, did anyone else the the pails for scales peoples hands? They just kept getting bitten.


----------



## Dan19 (Feb 24, 2008)

also, someone put up a site yesterday which has all of victorians species codes. And i needed one for my new jungle, and all it says is carpet python, morelia spilota variegeta. then the code. i thought morelia spilota variegeta was darwin carpet python?


----------



## trader (Feb 24, 2008)

mightymike said:


> umm...i dont think i saw a single turtle... shame... would have been nice


 
 I did see a few Turtles, (at separate stalls) swimming in their tanks, looking healthy & adorable as always! 
*Really great* set ups! for every specie of reptile on display. The stall holders did a fine job, alot of work!


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> also, someone put up a site yesterday which has all of victorians species codes. And i needed one for my new jungle, and all it says is carpet python, morelia spilota variegeta. then the code. i thought morelia spilota variegeta was darwin carpet python?


 
All the carpets are under the one heading in Victoria, except for bredli and diamonds. So just put jungles under carpet pythons.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2008)

Time to start heading off for the VHS special meeting with Greg Maxwell and Steve Wilson.

12:20pm, Monash University, Clayton Campus. (There is a map on http://vhs.com.au)


----------



## alex_c (Feb 24, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Does the expo, permit the display or sale of elapids ?
> 
> Cheers Dave


 didnt see any elapids at all maybe next year though the only venomous thing i saw was a gts.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 24, 2008)

africancichlidau said:


> Baby, I'm watching you



I miss seeing you on here Afro 

Simone.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are goin to be many geckos for sale at the nsw herp show??


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2008)

For those who missed today's Special VHS meeting with Steve Wilson and Grag Maxwell - well you really missed something very special.

Steve Wilson's presentation on Herpetofauna of Cape York was something special and the perfect intro to Greg Maxwell's two talks.

Brian drove Greg and his entourage to the airport after the meeting and I am happy to quote an email from him that just came to Trader and me:




> We had a talk to Greg after the Meeting and I think that I may have embarrassed him. In all of my years in attending and presenting herp meetings, I can honestly say that his presentation today was on a par with any guest that I have been associated with over the years. His attitude, flow, knowledge and general presentation left nothing to be desired. His frankness, communication and general outlook on the herpetological scene (particularly in the U.S.A) gave us a general overview of the "Chondro" world and only fired up the lust for these amazing creatures to a new level. Thanks to those that assisted in putting todays special VHS meeting together. Anyone that didn't attend really missed out on something special.
> Regards Brian



We took some photos, some of which I will post when I get the chance.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 24, 2008)

they doing a dvd/video of the meeting by any chance?


----------



## dames1978 (Feb 24, 2008)

some great pics of some top looking animals guys and gals......wish i was down there today to catch it.


----------



## crush the turtle (Feb 24, 2008)

africancichlidau said:


> Hi Lauren, yes there were two exhibitors with turtles, I know there was at least one cos I nearly run them over with the scissor lift! Sorry Roy, I thought they were 4 & 20's


 
were abouts were the turts?


----------



## herptrader (Feb 24, 2008)

Ricko said:


> they doing a dvd/video of the meeting by any chance?



It was recorded so I assume it will come out on DVD in due course.
No comparison to being there and seeing it all first hand of course!


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to all Involved in organising the melbourne Expo Very well organise I must say.
( from the animal set-up to products and catering)

I'm looking forward to see what's gonna be like in the future as I heard that yesterdays one is better than the last one, With more people getting involved it's just gonna get better and bigger.

All herpers who participated on their display had their hygiene in place, big breeders to small ones.

Great to see passionate herpers all in one roomherp talks everywhere(Heaven)

I'm just not fortunate enough that my schedule did not permit for me to make it on the VHS meeting, I heard it was a really a great day and went for a long time, oh well I just have to ring mates who made it there and get some reports

Once again Well Done To All that made the victorian Expo happen.

Joel


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2008)

I would have liked to have gone to the VHS meeting today (and had planned to), but at the last minute I had 3 kids in tow and it would have cost me a fortune  Thems the breaks I guess


----------



## gavan (Feb 24, 2008)

Was a great day, loved it....will post my pics shortly.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 25, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I would have liked to have gone to the VHS meeting today (and had planned to), but at the last minute I had 3 kids in tow and it would have cost me a fortune  Thems the breaks I guess




Poor excuse moose. Kids under 16 got in for free and there was no charge for the refreshments which included kid friendly stuff such as soft drink, pizza and what my grand daughter calls "gummy snakes".


----------



## trader (Feb 25, 2008)

Jungleland said:


> I'm just not fortunate enough that my schedule did not permit for me to make it on the VHS meeting, I heard it was a really a great day and went for a long time, oh well I just have to ring mates who made it there and get some reports
> 
> Once again Well Done To All that made the victorian Expo happen. Joel


 
It was a *wonderful *afternoon yesterday! I felt priviledged to be there and listen to both Steve Wilson and Greg Maxwell speak! Even though it went for a few hours the time flew by. The photos they had with their talks were amazing....The breaks in between talks etc were great for catching up and getting books autographed. 

There were *so* many people from interstate and country Victoria attending the VHS meeting,   we did not see many of the usual VHS people there.  Where were you??

Well done to the organizers! They worked bloody hard!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 25, 2008)

johnbowemonie said:


> Long time since we last saw Afro make an appearance.
> 
> Simone.



He was drawn to the dark side for a while but it seems he has now overcome the forces of evil:evil:


----------



## larks (Feb 25, 2008)

That was one hell of a good weekend. I had a really good time at the expo and it was an honour to hear Steve Wilson and Greg Maxwell speak, a day I will never forget.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 25, 2008)

herptrader said:


> Poor excuse moose. Kids under 16 got in for free and there was no charge for the refreshments which included kid friendly stuff such as soft drink, pizza and what my grand daughter calls "gummy snakes".




OH NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  Disaster all round!!! Grrrrrr (wait til I ring up those monkeys who told me they'd be $10 each!!!)


----------



## pythonhappy (Feb 25, 2008)

what a awesome weekend i got to see so much saturday and as said before by others feel privledge to see the vhs meeting on sunday it was well worth the trip from qld i even got to chat to Greg Maxwell while he sign my books he was a really down to earth guy that has the same passion as all of us and is happy to share his thoughts The expo has renewed my thoughts on something different the monitors i saw has made me think what money i will need to own these beautiful creatures thankyou to all that made both day succsesful very enjoyable worth every cent  oh and i enjoyed the gummy snakes i not much of a pizza eater but those snakes hit the spot thanks


----------



## squeezen spotty (Feb 25, 2008)

im so jealous of all of you i couldnt go but i have spoken to my man and we are there next year.


----------



## JoeBlakes (Feb 25, 2008)

got myself a very nice palmerston jungle.. cant wait til the next one.. by then i should know all of you a little more and we can meet for drinks or something outside of the expo.. congrats to Brian and the team.. you couldnt tell there were any hickups in the planning... and what an awesome turn out... i found it hard to get to the animals due to the amount of people... I missed out on a sand goanna from pails.. was waiting there to speak to ahsley and then Roy had a buyer in a different line... next year i am going all cashed up and straight to what i want and buy it then and there.. if you think about it.. you miss out...!!!


----------



## snakecharma (Feb 28, 2008)

hey there all 

was a great day had by all im sure me and my bro came down and had a blast even brought a mate of ours who's not that into herps and think he took most of the photo's for the day lol we may have even turned him i think.

anyway just wanted to share a couple of pics of a pair of blackheads i got on the day they were definatly a stand out in my eyes. Sorry about takin abit to get the pics just wanted to make sure they settled in well befor i started flashing at them lol

anyhoo enjoy


----------



## Kathryn_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Those albino pythons were beautiful, count me a convert! Not sure about the albino bluies though... they were a little odd.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 2, 2008)

herptrader said:


> I was kept pretty busy during the day but did get a few happy snaps. I wish I had got a few more. Here is a selection.












Same Photo, different angle

Right back at you Daavid


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2008)

Chimera said:


> Same Photo, different angle
> 
> Right back at you Daavid



:lol: Thanks for leaving my head out ;-) .. and yours is obscured by the camera


----------



## herptrader (Mar 3, 2008)

Unless I am looking at the wrong guy??

Reminds me I have a photo gallery of the expo to put up on the VHS web site.


----------



## james thompson (Apr 13, 2008)

*what kind of monitors?*

Sssssnakeman.What kind of monitors are those in your pics?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 13, 2008)

There are some (actually ) a lot more photos from the expo on the VHS web site: http://vhs.com.au


----------

